# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Cool 3D Printed Shoes

## Eddie

Michele Badia has created some very attractive 3D printable shoes.  

I would definitely wear these out!  They can be purchased already printed for only $49, or the design can be downloaded for free.
See and read more at: http://3dprint.com/5749/3d-printed-shoes/

What do you think?

----------


## Mjolinor

I don't do "attractive" where shoes are concerned, I do "comfortable" and they don't look as though they fit that category.  :Smile:

----------


## Gyrobot

Quite timely editorial, I have also been designing and printed some Flexy Flip Flops :








These are printed in Red, White and Blue Filaflex from Recreus with red filament as laces too. Available to download soon.

----------


## atoff

Wow, the shoes in the OP don't look the least bit attractive, no offense, but they're quite atrocious.   Gyrobot, those actually look really decent however, very seamless.  You do some fine work, I've seen some of your other models on Thingiverse as well.

edit:  I realize my statement sounds mean... so I apologize if I've hurt anyone's feelings, in case the designer's reading this.  The model / print itself is great, I just wouldn't ever be caught dead wearing those.    :Wink:

----------


## Feign

Either of these shoes would probably look a lot better in more neutral tones...  But this is summer, and summer shoes aren't really ment to be stylish anyway.

I gotta say, I like the style of Gyrobot's laced sandals more than Badia's velcro crocks...  Both look marginally comfortable, the Badia shoes look like they might have potential for arch support without support material use.  (or at least they can support some Dr.Scholls inserts if needed)

----------


## Eddie

Badia is at it again with his 3D printed high heels.  


See more at: http://3dprint.com/11696/3d-printed-shoes-gun-heels/

----------


## boxehiy625

Amazing, the shoes in the OP don't look even the slightest bit alluring, no offense, however they're very abominable. Gyrobot, those really look truly fair in any case, extremely consistent. You accomplish some fine work, I've seen a portion of your different models on Thingiverse too. 


alter: I understand my assertion sounds mean... so I am sorry on the off chance that I've offended anyone, in the event that the planner's understanding this. The model/print itself is incredible, I just wouldn't at any point be found dead wearing those.

----------


## TyraNoah

What applications do you guys prefer in designing? I would like to wear such. Looks so cool ad nice!  minotaurfightstore | minotaurfightstore

----------


## monicablanc

brilliant can you please the software for designing

----------

